# Formularfelder geordnet untereinander



## rene5 (14. August 2010)

Hi
Also ich habe das Problem das ich nicht weiß wie ich Formularfelder untereinander bekomme!
So sieht es jetzt aus:

Benutername:Feld1
Passwort: Feld2

Es soll aber nach möglichkeit so aussehen:
Benutzername: Feld1
Passwort:         Feld2

Ich habe voher gegooglet, jedoch habe kam ich mit den ergebnissen nicht weiter, ich habe das mit span versucht, hat aber nit geklappt


----------



## sheel (14. August 2010)

Wo liegt der Unterschied?
Screenshots oder Code wären hilfreich, vielleicht versteht man das Problem dann ja besser.


----------



## SpiceLab (14. August 2010)

Schau dir hierzu das Beispiel Accessible Forms des gleichlautenden Alistapart-Artikels Prettier Accessible Forms an.


----------



## rene5 (14. August 2010)

Sry
Der tetx wurde vom Forum automatisch nach ganz vorne gerückt, so sollte es aussehen
Benutzername: Feld1
Passwort:_____Feld2       (ohne die Striche, und eben direkt untereinander)


----------



## SpiceLab (14. August 2010)

Das empfohlene Beispiel paßt da wie angegossen


----------



## rene5 (14. August 2010)

genau, aber ich wollte das nur noch mal klarstellen 
Danke


----------

